# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Freespace-Megashare

## BiZ111

Какому ФО вы отдаёте предпочтение?

----------


## Sanych

Раньше Мегашара. Теперь Фриспэйс. И заливать туда удобнее в несколько потоков.

----------


## Pasha_49

Freespace, просто удобнее и не глючит. Скорости стабильнее.

----------


## Asteriks

На Freespace надёжнее грузить, там ссылки дольше хранятся. Скорость лично у меня до 20, как у зарегистрированного пользователя. Если большие файлы, то не очень удобно качать, но ничего. А Megashare в последнее время напрягает.

----------


## ignat

Мне тяжело сказать......зависит от соединения. Бывает, что мегашара не пашет и наоборот!!!

----------


## BiZ111

Да, всё верно: 

Заливка - Фрося
Скачка - Шара

----------


## Patron

Я отдою свой голос *Freespace*, т.к. он не когда не подводит, что наоборот с *Megashare*. По голосованию аналогично.

----------

